# Rider health and energy



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope i can post this here. My main reason for getting into this was my health and energy as a rider and working outside all day with horses. I am an independent distributor for a great company that makes a liquid vitamin formula. They also make a great energy formula in different flavors that contains the liquid vitamin formula. If you're interested take a look at my site 4hoofbeat's site and let me know what you think. If i can't post this here I apologize.


----------

